# liquid nails on a step built with pavers



## abacker (Aug 25, 2013)

Back again with a new project:
We are building a step off of our deck with Rumblestone (sold at Home Depot) pavers. We need to do two layers of the pavers to get to the height we need. In the brochure I see that between two layers they put liquid nails or some other adhesive for stability on a wall/bench built with these pavers. Just checking to see what you all thought. Below is a picture of one of the layers.

ETA: We won't be putting a small paver on top of a small paver in the first layer. We will change the pattern so a large paver goes on top of the medium and small paver, etc. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

This works:


----------



## abacker (Aug 25, 2013)

What I meant to ask is do you have to use liquid nails or can you just lay the second layer on top?


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Why not just get a decent piece of stone from a local quarry instead? Better to have solid stone for the steps instead of what could become unstable over time...


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

abacker said:


> What I meant to ask is do you have to use liquid nails or can you just lay the second layer on top?


 

If it's a step and you don't want it to move, then liquid nails is the way to go.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Or any PL construction adhesive. 

Do stick it together, you do not want to build steps that are just loose dominos, that will topple quickly. 

ED


----------

